# great season



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Well we had a awesome start to are season. Ten days chasing deer and elk. We ended up killing three nice bucks and two of them was first timers kills with bows. fill three tags out of 6 deer tags. two more deer tags can be filled next month on the muzzy hunt. Well we killed two three points and one two point. I got my best deer so farr.we seen five big bulls and one elk we could not see and three cows and i missed up on the cows. grrrr



my buck


packing him out 

the dogs found him doring the night


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice shooting fellas


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

nice!!!!!! but makes me glad I wait a month to shoot them closer to october.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Good job Dustin!! Looks like you had a blast. Congrats.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice work! Congrats to ya'll


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job! Those yotes can tear up a deer real quick. My brother shot one right at dark and when we found it the next morning it was a pile of bones and the head, couldn't even find any of the hide. Not sure how many dogs it takes to consume a 200 lb deer but they made short work and left nothing.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats to all!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wow

Geeze, nice pictures. Thanks for posting.

.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

GREAT hunt for you guys.....:O||:


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats to you all!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks guys it was a blast.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Good times


----------

